# The Who's Still Riding Check In



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Title says it all, it's May 5th and it if you are still riding this late in the 10/11 season then check and post up! Hell, post a pic if you can (there is a pic coming tomorrow of a portable grill and a case of beer at A-basin). Enjoy the spring riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

on glacier in Austria so will be riding until december - even if it means i'll be spending a lot of the days in the fucking park. but, its been snowing the last few days here so got to ride powder yesterday.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

UGH took a week plus off from shredding. Probably go back to the grind of riding a few more days.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Most definitely still riding. Might have to go for a TAY type season actually.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Am staying at whistler this weekend but just sprained the shit outta my achilles/calf muscle so riding may not happen 

Hopefully recover in time for one last dig before the end, otherwise its skating, bbq and pool time. Damn


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Still going.

3-7" fresh on tap for Sunday.

Going for the Sunday quadrathalon... Spring Chinook at o'dark:30, first chair May pow at 9:00, Windsurfing the afternoon away, choice microbrewery pub crawl in the evening.

All less than 35 miles from my front door. I f'kn love this town.:thumbsup:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Couple of days left. Going to Vacation and a work trip so will miss the end of the season. Loads of snow left. Wish the resorts stayed open but there is not much money left in it at this time of the year.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Still riding. Spring park days are great.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

actually got some ok powder turns yesterday.....


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Rode Kirkwood this past saturday. Half the mountain was closed, and the park was sketchy. Fucking great day towards the end though. But I'm through for the season....unless I hike lassen peak this summer and ride that. 



Can't believe that almost all the resorts are closed even though they still have 10-20 ft of snow left. ah well.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

No snow down here but Ill be going to mammoth later this month!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Despite 10+ foot snowpack, season has been over since 4/10. I could hike, but I'd much rather just have some warm weather so I can start doing summer sports.... Fuck this cold rainy shit, it's getting depressing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well looks like I'll go ride the next 3 days fuck my life.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well looks like I'll go ride the next 3 days fuck my life.


Yeah my life sucks too, i have to ride all year round.


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

man im seriously so jealous of you guys, my local hill closed end of march and ive only been able to get up to vermont a couple times since


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Was 82 here today. back to climbing..and Surfing if I find the time to learn.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Was 82 here today. back to climbing..and Surfing if I find the time to learn.


ANGRY FACE. I hate this time of year, April and May are like Limbo, can't snowboard, can't do anything else, just have to deal with mud, rain, and 40-55 degree temperatures.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Rode Abasin last Saturday with 8" of fresh.!! Gonna be warmer but still going again this Sunday


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Rode kirkwood last week, great spring snow, going to boreal tomorrrow!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Resorts out here are all closed to me. Crystal is still open technically, but only on the weekends now, so that counts me out. I will continue riding though cause there is plenty of snow left to be hiked. Plus, the tentative plan is to get to Hood a couple of times this summer.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lots of powder at Loveland last week. Springy and sunny at A Basin yesterday.


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

I have three more days on mountain before I'm done for 10.11. Last two have been during 'white-outs'... Last three based on weather predictions, fine-out! EPIC season thus far! 600 + inches!


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I was going to go to Sunday River on Easter Sunday, but something came up and my family couldn't go. I did make it to Waterville on closing day; they could of stayed open much longer, because all of their glades were open with pretty deep snow! The park was really sketchy though.

I took up skateboarding, and I'll see how that goes.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I went up to Snowbird yesterday. Death ice on top of the mountain. I took 4 laps and bailed. Figured I had better things to do than ride flat light ice. Saturday was money though. Hot and slushy.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

I was just at Whistler not too long ago, and one of our local mountains is opening till July 1st now! Hell YEEEEEAH!!!




















And for the last pic.. Don't ask me what the hell he was doing with that ice shank. I was too afraid to ask... (I don't know him btw)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It was whaling wednesday he was going to harpoon a fat chick.


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

these are from May 12th up at Whistler (Blackcomb mountain) 

They got 20cm of fresh snow the night before! (8 inches)

More snow in the forecast for this week so I am going to head back up there Thursday May 19th!! woohoo





































I gotta get a better camera Snowolf's pics look so crisp!

Kung-Pow what mountain is staying open till july 1st?


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Grouse is going to be opening on the weekends till July 1st. Up until now, they've been opened everyday though. Thank god I picked up a Y2play pass this year.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

bravo_castle checking in.

I was up making turns this morning before work.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

kung-POW said:


> Grouse is going to be opening on the weekends till July 1st. Up until now, they've been opened everyday though. Thank god I picked up a Y2play pass this year.


God, I wish I lived down where you are rather than North Eastern BC.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Snowbird was sick today. So warm and sunny. Days like today are why spring are so fun. Boosting cat tracks is always fun.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Im trying to save up the cash to do this freestyle park camp boreals doing june 20th-24th
high cascades on a budget


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Last day today. Sunshine is open for another week but I am going to Jamaica! 

Still loads of snow up there if anyone is keen.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Wife and I had a blast at ABasin yesterday! The east wall did not dissapoint(they roped off a good bit but we ducked it anyway),and Zuma bowl was absolutely fantastic. Whatever's left of the park was crowded with kids so we didn't spend that much time there. Found out closing date will tentatively be on June 19 but a good chance they'll stay open till early July depending on the weather! Good day indeed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn that late I heard they'd be open till the 7th again this year cause they have to get ready for weddings at Blacks Lodge this summer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The rumor is that Slapahoe is shooting for a July 4th closing date, if the weather cooperates.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> The rumor is that Slapahoe is shooting for a July 4th closing date, if the weather cooperates.


:thumbsup: I have heard this from a couple of people of people on the lifts recently. I don't know if they were talking out of their asses or if they actually had some credible information. It's good to hear someone else from this board mention that they heard this too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I asked the head of lift maintenance that over there and guy told me June 7th 2 weeks ago.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's definitely changed. They had representatives talking about the later closing date on the news. June 19th seems pretty set. July 4th is a possibility. The closing on the 4th deal will probably have as much to do with business as snow conditions. So if you guys like getting your turns by lifts, keep spending your money there...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep, its credible.. here's the press release on their website:

“Having our greatest season in years, ideally we would like to stay open on the weekends until the fourth of July, but it’s too early to know what the conditions will be to make that call,” said Alan Henceroth, COO of Arapahoe Basin.


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Stadium is being torn out and a new high speed quad that will take you directly from the lodge to the top of Shooting Star is going in. Next season, this is going to be an awesome addition!



I was wondering about this new quad they were supposedly putting in but I kept forgetting to ask -- that will be super nice because it is a bit of a pain to get to the top of shooting star the way you have to do it now. Seems like a good move on Meadows' part!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Yep, no more trying to bomb it across that really dangerous spot at Cattle Crossing to make Shooting Star Ridge and HRM from the the top of MHX. Now, to get to Shooting Star, Heather Canyon and HRM, you can jump right on this new lift and go. Its going to relieve much of the huge bottle neck at MHX. They could not have picked a better upgrade to our mountain....:thumbsup:


Where the hell is the fun in that god making it less dangerous jeez!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This year's shenangians are today

YouTube - ‪Sesh Up Mt. Baker‬‏


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

a quick video of what the conditions were like up here in Austria about 5 days ago...

YouTube - ‪Hintertux 15 Mai 2011‬‏


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Eff all of you. :thumbsdown: :laugh:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I would be be riding today but my back hurts way too bad! Overshot a jump a little and somehow hooked my nose and SLAM straight to my back


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Went touring earlier this week. Hit up snowbird today. It was good, but it did start to get really wet towards the end of the day. They are reporting a 182" base today.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Muki said:


> Eff all of you. :thumbsdown: :laugh:


Simple solution fucking movie and quit bitching.

Day 147 today it was heavy and wet. But I did get to fuck with some bible thumpers by standing by a space heater then walking around next to them with the steam coming off saying I feel so light like I'm being pulled upward. It was funny.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was hoping to ride today, but that garage really did need cleaning. Sometimes being responsible sucks.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I was hoping to ride today, but that garage really did need cleaning. Sometimes being responsible sucks.



:laugh: :laugh:
Your garage must have been a hell hole to warrant skipping a pow day.

Please change your signature to FAIL.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wasn't that great of a pow day.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

bravo_castle said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> Your garage must have been a hell hole to warrant skipping a pow day.


It was. Been putting it off for weeks.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Make that several powder days.. Abay was just blasted again. Zuma was fucking gnarly. Saw some skipatrol rounding off some cornices early this morning. Hell, even the front trails were so much fun..


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I was at A-Basin yesterday and the girlfriend and I shared a chair with a skier chick who really sounded like she knew what she was talking about. She said they were open for only a few more weekends before they close for "wedding" stuff at the midway lodge. She said they MIGHT be open for the 4th of July weekend but it wouldn't be continuously open until then, just on the occasional weekend. She also said that since they added that lodge Abay it has never been open past early June. This sound right to anyone? :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well seeing as official closing day is June 5th with opening back up for 2 or 3 more long weekends and it was on the news sure.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

cant believe the season you guys are having, except for one or two places europe is shut for business (good thing really its been crap all year), just waiting for the summer parks to open up now :thumbsup:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

More snow scheduled for this weekend. I haven't gotten many spring days in yet this year. We are at 760" YTD and all I want now are sunny warm days to play in it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Weather says sunny and 60, walk outside it's greybird and slightly snowing. Fuck this weather I have snowboard camp on June 14th at the rate I'm going its going to be powder laps.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Making my bi annual move from CA to WA or vice-versa soon. My last day will be Crystal on the 4th and then I will be skiing Mammoth, Alpine Meadows and hopefully Squaw till July 4th. And then might even go out to the red lake lodge ski area in WY if they are open till the end of july. And then its time to not ski till November.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> You coming to Hood for camp?


Maybe later depends but sponsoring the first session at Woodward at Copper.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

thats good news, I will be up there the first two weeks of july.... I am excited that hood is getting all this snow.... its 100F daytime temps where I live.....


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

They are calling for another foot or so by Monday here. This is starting to get stupid. I just want warm slushy laps now. Hiking season may not occur this year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, snow again Saturday night. I've had one corn day this season, other than that it's been all powder. 50+ days of it.

When it does warm up, I am pretty sure we are going to see one of the biggest wet slide events ever around here.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Its gonna be a yearly thing for a while. We started last year. Love it up there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I need to go take pics of Breck. At this time usually the hills are green, the rocks are showing, nope nothing. Seriously Horse Shoe bowl you can usually see rocks year round there's no rocks poking through right now.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ gawwwd i hate you guys with a passion right now!!! are the resorts in utah still open?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowbirds still open on weekends I think.

They're calling for snow tomorrow night. So could be having a pow day Sunday. At this rate maybe I'll get some spring slush days in June if I'm lucky.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Snowbird is still open weekends. But all the other Cottonwood Canyon ski areas still have dirty amounts of snow. I just saw on snowbirds website that they are shooting for the 4th of july. Im getting kinda sick of this weather. If its not snowing, its cloudy with flat light and you cant see shit. And if the suns out I have work! That being said, Ive celebrated every holiday since Halloween on my snowboard and I dont plan on breaking that streak monday. Goddam this addiction. 

Never Summer? Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

mhaas said:


> Snowbird is still open weekends. But all the other Cottonwood Canyon ski areas still have dirty amounts of snow. I just saw on snowbirds website that they are shooting for the 4th of july. Im getting kinda sick of this weather. If its not snowing, its cloudy with flat light and you cant see shit. And if the suns out I have work! That being said, Ive celebrated every holiday since Halloween on my snowboard and I dont plan on breaking that streak monday. Goddam this addiction.
> 
> Never Summer? Be careful what you wish for.


I'd trade you weather any day. we've got 20-25 Celsius weather, and I'm tired of it. I want my snow and colder temperatures back.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

TofuSama said:


> I'd trade you weather any day. we've got 20-25 Celsius weather, and I'm tired of it. I want my snow and colder temperatures back.


Agreed. I actually brought my boards out yesterday to check the wax. I never thought I'd be so anxious for winter. Already planning winter vacations with eager anticipation.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Day 150 for me today.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I just hope next season will be just as good as this year


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Got to learn to thoroughly enjoy every season. I love my summer sports every bit as much as I do winter riding. I am so ready for hot, dry and sunny weather to get out in some good white water and awesome camping on the river!


I got a late start this year. Have my season pass ready for next year. Been out disc golfing and camping a ton. Just not feel the same levels of love I discovered last winter. This year, I've got all my gear ready. New snowboard pants and I'll be ready for a full season without all the painful hits to income. Can use all that extra money to take trips. 

Been lurking since the snow has gone. Thrilled others are enjoying all this late season snow. Be safe all. Enjoy the offseason. Eager for the boards to get post crazy again. Drama or no, Im living vicariously through all you pnw'ers and kiwis until Minnesota gets bombed by powdery goodness.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn you guys are already thinking about next season?! All i'm thinking about now is summer hiking, boarding, and camping! Oh and the powder i'll be riding in the morning:cheeky4:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Today was so good. Snowbird reported 4", but wind blew it around. You could find deep stuff in the sheltered areas. Face shots at the end of May. I'll take it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Feck, its been about a month and half since the season ended and I'm just starting to get withdrawals. Might have to go to Hood this Summer.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Went yesterday. Kirkwood still fully covered. 8" more today.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Went to squaw yesterday, blizzard going on, it's not wind protected, super poor visability, harsh condition, not for newbies.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Today was pretty bad conditions. Rain/mist down low, thick as shit fog up top. The new park looks good though, was able to get a couple runs through the jumps when there was a bit of a window of sun.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so ready for some real summer weather, especially after today. It was so miserable making it down to the lift we just decided to hike in the little of window decent visibility that was at the top of the park.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Big shiny orb in sky gave me cancer rays, goggle tan is back in full effect.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Holy shit the snow was awesome today. One it ranks up there as one of the better powder days all year. I hiked up Mily at Brighton this morning and found super light, super fluffy snow. At the higher elevations, it was waist deep in spots. I was in and out of the white room all morning. America!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Snowbird was the tits. I saw they were having a delayed opening and thought about taking the split out. Decided against it and glad I did. It was white room all morning until it got tracked out. Dropped a couple decent cliffs nothing over 20' though. Such a fun blower day.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

After my first run today I was kicking myself for being cheap and not wanting to buy a ticket at snowbird.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Timberline was a shit show today. Fucking fog and flat light and dumbass fucks with no park etiquette. Had some stupid fuck drop into the pipe midway right on top of me as I was going up the wall. Stupid high school aged dipshits dropping in front of people and crashing into each other on jumps. Took off at noon and the stupid fucking idiot holiday drivers were total incompetent pricks. Reminder of why I fucking work every holiday weekend and why I am split boarding more and resort riding less! Next week will be hiking Mt. St. Helens if I get a clear day! From here on out, it will be hiking for the turns and getting away from the dipshits.


Exactly what is was like sunday! I have not see so many fucking gapers at timberline before. The lot has been empty even on the sunny days the entire spring.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

just found out my local hill is having a summer rail jam, so i guess my season is still going although i haven't rode since march... or is this considered next season?


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Timberline was a shit show today. Fucking fog and flat light and dumbass fucks with no park etiquette. Had some stupid fuck drop into the pipe midway right on top of me as I was going up the wall. Stupid high school aged dipshits dropping in front of people and crashing into each other on jumps. Took off at noon and the stupid fucking idiot holiday drivers were total incompetent pricks. Reminder of why I fucking work every holiday weekend and why I am split boarding more and resort riding less! Next week will be hiking Mt. St. Helens if I get a clear day! From here on out, it will be hiking for the turns and getting away from the dipshits.


Holy hell yes Timberline was a complete mess today! I went up late because I heard about the fog/sucky visibility and stayed until after the sun came out, but I only ended up getting a few runs in because the idiot people there were killing my happy mood for sure. The giant mobs of teenagers where the lift lines were supposed to be and people just plopping down on their butts and chillin all over the runs... not how I want to remember this season, haha. Following the train of RVs and family camping caravans home was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure today was my last day riding the chairlift I'm too lazy to bother going over the pass now to the Basin unless someone drives me. Camp on the 14th to the 18th then I'm fucking done with the stunt stick for a while I'll have close to 160 days and my body has officially told me you're hammered rest.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

BA, you should come back to NY and ride at Maple Ski Ridge on June 11. 50 feet of vertical FUCK YEAH!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Or I could stay here and ride at 10,000 plus feet.


----------

